
Emil Michael Leaves Uber - brandonlipman
https://www.nytimes.com/2017/06/12/technology/uber-travis-kalanick-emil-michael.html?_r=0
======
zod50
second in command exits, starting from entry level employees all the way up to
the top of the pyramid, people are exiting the firm, this doesn't look good.

